# New cabinets with a chalky finish



## x37green (Mar 13, 2007)

We just had a new house built and new Dynasty/Omega cabinets made of quartersawn oak installed in the kitchen. The finish on the cabinets is a matte finish, and doesn't have to my knowledge any urethane or lacquer.  It definitely isn't glossy. The builder decided to clean the cabinets before we moved in and used (he says) Liquid Gold. Now the cabinets have a chalky look and streaks are also visible. They have tried to take off the coating with mineral spirits, but the best look so far is a dull look with minimum streaking. We are holding off treating all of the cabinets until they get a few doors to look good. We had a drawer front replaced for other reasons and the difference is noticeable always, drastic in the right light. An antique restorer we know was just over and told us the finish is ruined. I am looking for advice. I am sure our builder is too.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 14, 2007)

Copied directly from the website;
_We achieve the richness of a fine furniture finish by sanding and staining each piece by hand. Oven-cured to catalyze the top coat, our finishes enhance the wood grain and protect the surface. Omega Armor finishes wipe clean with a damp cloth and require no special care._

Usually this means they don't want you using harsh cleaners.

Very possible the finish could be ruined. A high quality wood polish/wax (not Glade, maybe Briwax, Formby's, Deft or similar brand paste wax) would be my next step unless the cabinets are a glazed finish.

Glazed finishes are unique and must be cared for as the manufacturer recommends. It doesn't take much rubbing to ruin a glazed finish with the wrong product.

Call the manufacturer now and get specific information on what to use.


----------



## x37green (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info... We had already contacted the manufacturer. They referred it back to the supplier who referred it back to the builder. The builder's rep was here with the manufacturer's rep today. They tried to convince my wife they could do the job with mineral spirits, in spite of the fact that is hasn't worked yet.

No, they are not glazed. We have a cabinet maker coming by tomorrow to look and give us yet another opinion. Then the builder will try the mineral spirits again on a door that he will pick up Monday. I will ask him about the cleaners you mentioned.


----------



## AndyD5 (Mar 30, 2007)

I am assuming this is just the doors and drawer fronts you're talking about and not the face frame of the cabinet if so just make the builder give you knew doors and drawer fronts that match undamaged it was new you shouldn't be forced to live with what I would consider now covered up mistakes on something new!


----------



## Proven Editor (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with AndyD5! You should NOT have to live with mistakes. 
Personally, I would never use less than the best for kitchen or bath. Water is a potential problem in those areas.

If you want to give the builder an easy permanent technique, he is welcome to vist my finishing tips  http://www.provenwoodworking.com/woodworking-finishing.html.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## Rustedbird (Jul 26, 2007)

It's up to the builder to make it right. If this means new cabinets, so be it.  Urrgh, see so much not done right here. Sore point with me.


----------



## x37green (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the words of support. 

Unfortunately, this one is going to lawyers. I could probably pay for repairs myself for less than the cost of legal proceedings, but there is a point to prove. Besides, the cabinets cost $18,000 and if I have to pay, I hope to make the builder pay as well.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not sure but doesn't Liquid Gold contain a high amount of silicone? If so, the silicone gets into the very finest pores and microscopic cracks in the finish and soaks into the wood. If this is the case I'm afraid there is no fix except to remove the finish completely, clean the wood, then do a new finish. 

I'll leave legal proceedings to the lawers.


----------

